# Flounder Gigging Port Oâ€™Connor



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Gigging lately has been good despite the back and forth weather and fog. Now that the sun is coming out more and the temps are rising, the flounder are showing up more and more each passing night. 
With another weak front coming through early in the upcoming week, conditions are looking good for the latter part of the week and weekend.

Iâ€™ve been occupied with some personal projects, but as the come to a close, you can expect more reports for POC gigging

Here are some photos from some recent trips

Thanks,

Captain Shawn Harvey 
361.781.2161
Gofloundering.com


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampman (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice catch!


----------

